# New mileage deduction?



## tomabq (Jan 14, 2015)

Recently a driver said that he heard from 3 different passengers that own businesses that they will no longer be able too deduct mileage on their company vehicles. This is for 2018, does anyone know if this is true?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

tomabq said:


> Recently a driver said that he heard from 3 different passengers that own businesses that they will no longer be able too deduct mileage on their company vehicles. This is for 2018, does anyone know if this is true?


There is some confusion over it, but TNC drivers will still be able to deduct vehicle expenses, either SMR or actual costs.
From what I understand, employees who are not reimbursed for vehicle mileage by their employers will lose the deduction. Another thing I read says the portion of expenses that exceeds 2% of the AGI will no longer be deductible for the employee.

"Miscellaneous deductions which exceed 2% of your AGI will be eliminated for the tax years *2018* through 2025. This includes deductions for *unreimbursed employee expenses* and tax preparation *expenses*. ... These *expenses* also include *unreimbursed* travel and mileage, as well as the home office deduction.Dec 20, 2017
*What Your Itemized Deductions On Schedule A Will Look Like After ...*
Forbes › kellyphillipserb › 2017/12/20"

Disclosure: I'm not a tax professional.


----------



## tomabq (Jan 14, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> There is some confusion over it, but TNC drivers will still be able to deduct vehicle expenses, either SMR or actual costs.
> From what I understand, employees who are not reimbursed for vehicle mileage by their employers will lose the deduction. Another thing I read says the portion of expenses that exceeds 2% of the AGI will no longer be deductible for the employee.
> 
> "Miscellaneous deductions which exceed 2% of your AGI will be eliminated for the tax years *2018* through 2025. This includes deductions for *unreimbursed employee expenses* and tax preparation *expenses*. ... These *expenses* also include *unreimbursed* travel and mileage, as well as the home office deduction.Dec 20, 2017
> ...


Guess most of us will be in limbo for awhile.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Well... we arn't employees...

Thank goodness for that.

I only had $16,000 in deductible expenses last year, my lowest since getting into this gig.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

tomabq said:


> Guess most of us will be in limbo for awhile.


Self employed drivers are ok - no limbo for them.


----------

